# Wii #XXXX - Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time (Japan)



## tempBOT (Jan 28, 2009)

^^wiirelease-1814^^


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 28, 2009)

So... Here it is. A little video below


----------



## Kamiyama (Jan 28, 2009)

Finally something what I can play.


----------



## LagunaCid (Jan 28, 2009)

DS Graphix?
On my wii?


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm, I thought this was a wiiware titel? Now I know why everybody was wining about the gfx...


----------



## Sstew (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow.. the GFX are almost identical. Thats ridiculous, they could have saved themselves money and just made it for one console.


----------



## Banger (Jan 28, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Hmm, I thought this was a wiiware titel? Now I know why everybody was wining about the gfx...




Yea since graphics make the game....


/ends fucking sarcasm


----------



## Anakir (Jan 28, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Graphics may not make a game that much more superior if you compare it in terms of gameplay.. but you gotta admit. Nintendo did a very poor job if the DS looks pretty much like what the Wii does. Like.. c'mon.. Nintendo can do better than that.

I'd take the portable version over the Wii thanks.


----------



## CharAznable (Jan 28, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Nintendo was obviously involved with the development of a Final Fantasy title, right?

Blame Square, not Nintendo. 

And if anything, this game is nothing more than a test of cross-platform online between the DS and Wii. 

That being said, it still looks entertaining.


----------



## Alerek (Jan 28, 2009)

I cant wait for this...

Thats a lie though, as I plan to wait for the localized version. I need a reason to break out the DS/Wii, and since a new professor layton isn't happening for a while, theres no incentive to.

Ahh, and I have to throw in there that if you're deciding to play or not play a game and you look at graphics first, you have failed and need to find a new hobby.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 28, 2009)

They show it with a DSi... will the regular DS have the bandwith to play this?

Kinda looks like the original CC on the 'Cube, where you had to hook up a bunch of GBA's... now it's just hookin up a bunch of DS's


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 28, 2009)

Except that you don't.

And are you kidding me? Are they seriously selling THAT as a WII game? That's a DS game ported to the Wii. Admittedly, it's most likely better than like 90% of the Wii library, but still, why? I was expecting an awesome game with unique ideas and gameplay, as well as amazing graphics like the Cube version was. Not a DS-port.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Jan 28, 2009)

This is awesome!  You can put your Mii in the game, and even port it over to DS! hahaha 

And for you whiners complaining about graphics, there's a real FF title coming to Wii in a couple months, calm down.  For now this is just fun for DS/Wii owners!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know if this will work with the DS game on a flash cart?


----------



## nIxx (Jan 28, 2009)

At least there are already all languages on the disc (text and sound) but i don´t know how i can activate them.
Already tried to patch the language but makes no difference at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 28, 2009)

Banger said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn`t meant it like that, because I absolutely loved the first one on DS and I thought that a nearly identical port to WiiWare would be OK... But now I know that they just ported a DS game as a fully Wii game I think it is a little bit strange to do that. Gfx absolutely don`t make a game (if I would have thoughts similar to that I would certainly not own a Wii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but they  partly show the effort put into a game and it is even worst, if it is a handheldport. This game had to be WiiWare!

I`ll stick to the DS version...


----------



## CharAznable (Jan 28, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A WiiWare port couldn't happen. The DS ROM itself is over 100 MB. WiiWare's size limit is 40 MB.


----------



## nIxx (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes i´m a bit disappointed too.
I mean the game is not fullscreen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But anyway i would like to see a patch to make it multi5


----------



## LagunaCid (Jan 29, 2009)

Alerek said:
			
		

> I cant wait for this...
> 
> Thats a lie though, as I plan to wait for the localized version. I need a reason to break out the DS/Wii, and since a new professor layton isn't happening for a while, theres no incentive to.
> 
> Ahh, and I have to throw in there that if you're deciding to play or not play a game and you look at graphics first, you have failed and need to find a new hobby.


There is, as far as I know, absolutely no reason to pick the Wii version over the DS version. I'll take DS portability over DS graphix anyday.
Oh, of course, I'll uh, 'acquire' both versions anyway. If I manage to convince another human being to play that game with me.


----------



## john25usa (Jan 29, 2009)

seems similar to geometry wars galxies where the graphics were nearly identical for the wii and ds versions, but this takes it one step further. i honestly cant see why the wii version has to have ds graphics to make cross console gamesply or whatever it is called possible. the polygons would have to be the same, but surely the wii version could have higher quality textures. the game seems pretty crap i think.

"Famitsu magazine gave the Wii version a 29 out of 40 and the Nintendo DS version a 30 out of 40." 

source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy..._Time#Reception


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 29, 2009)

Loading this up in the Backup Launcher, it gave me Error 002. 
Too bad I can't reburn it since I wasted my last disc on the unpatched one. Damn it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm wondering whether or not to buy a CycloDS just to play this.

Maybe when the english one


----------



## xshinox (Jan 29, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Loading this up in the Backup Launcher, it gave me Error 002.
> Too bad I can't reburn it since I wasted my last disc on the unpatched one. Damn it.
> error 002 huh? try either installing the IOS55 or use a modified gecko os/back up launcher with error 002 fix. this thing happened to bleach versus crusade
> 
> ...


lol you're in the wrong topic. you should be in the ds version of this game board.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 29, 2009)

I know how to fix the Error 002 thing, I've just run out of discs to reburn it.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 29, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, my apologies. I don't know why I had Nintendo in my mind. I'm guessing how the animation looks made me assume it's Nintendo by nature.. although I knew it was Square Enix, but that totally slipped my thought. Replace all the Nintendo's with Square Enix's.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 29, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if I wasn't clear, but I ment play this with the Wii DS connectivity thing.
Or I'm completely off.


----------



## Zerrix (Jan 29, 2009)

This Game has MULTI language! (DE, ES, JAP, US, UK, FRA)
Here's the proof:





I am working on a patch for this game right now, but I guess I won't release it until I've made a few tests!
Stay tuned


----------



## nIxx (Jan 29, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> This Game has MULTI language! (DE, ES, JAP, US, UK, FRA)
> Here's the proof:
> 
> 
> ...



Like i already said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It even uses the same files as the DS Version (logical because it´s the same engine) but splitted and with another image format .
And of course the WII version uses Big Endian for there offsets the text strings are plain text (no compression or anything else)


----------



## Goli (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder if that could be done for the ds version too
...?


----------



## nIxx (Jan 29, 2009)

In the DS Version is already Text for other languages too but only for things like Wi-Fi Settings and so.
But possibly we can insert the Text from the Wii version ( but because the Wii Version uses Big Endian offsets it would be needed to convert "every" Text offset to Little Endian the text itself should be not the problem)


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Jan 29, 2009)

tim2g said:
			
		

> seems similar to geometry wars galxies where the graphics were nearly identical for the wii and ds versions, but this takes it one step further. i honestly cant see why the wii version has to have ds graphics to make cross console gamesply or whatever it is called possible. the polygons would have to be the same, but surely the wii version could have higher quality textures. the game seems pretty crap i think.
> 
> "Famitsu magazine gave the Wii version a 29 out of 40 and the Nintendo DS version a 30 out of 40."
> 
> source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy..._Time#Reception



This is pure nonsense. It is well known that the only condition in multiplayer games, is to have the same physics. NOT graphics.

Do you expect when playing Crysis online that everyone is using the same graphic options than you?

NO.


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, only a coolresx.rsb, misc_l.tpl (the "now loading..." picture) and the sound is available for the other languages. What about coolres.rsb and coolresn.rsb? Only 1 version of them is there.
I doubt all the text and images can be in that not-even-5MB-coolresx.rsb file


----------



## xshinox (Jan 29, 2009)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah that. you dont have to get the cyclo. other flash carts have the wii ds connectivity. im  not sure which though. my friend always be getting different kinds of flash carts for no reason.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've tried to swap the files and renaming the fst.bin. every time the game hangs up on the now loading screen. anyone have an idea why?
The untouched iso works fine.


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 29, 2009)

Same here...
I also burned the untouched version and got to the title screen like that, but if I change the DVD to the file-swapped one, everything is still in japanese.

Also, I have IOS55 with trucha bug enabled installed, but it somewhy doesn't start from the Disc Channel... I have a PAL Wii patched to NTSC videomode and nothing changed in the ISO.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 30, 2009)

When I first heard of this, I thought it was gonna have Wii-DS Connectivity reminiscent to that of the GameCube version which I loved.

Too bad for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, I'll still have fun playing this in between classes with my buddies. (the DS version, I mean)


----------



## xshinox (Jan 30, 2009)

it does have it. one person could play on the wii while 3 others on their ds's can play with the wii player


----------



## hellboy1983bln (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello Everybody.
I have a problem...i just cant start the Game?!?!
I load the Disc with Gecko or Gamma and with both the Game freezes while the "Now Loading" Screen.
I hope someone can help me^^

Thx---hellboy---

*Edit: OK it works now.*




After four burned DVD's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(First DVD burned with WiiBrickBlocker, second with WiiBrickBlocker and RegionFrii and the third Untouched).
I just burned the 4th DVD with RegionFrii but without WiiBrickBlocker and it works now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for the bad english...

I hope this helps someone...

cu


----------



## florian (Jan 30, 2009)

French language is included ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx for the infos


----------



## Zerrix (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, it's actually Multi (including FRA). But you still have to unlock the language with a patch or something else, which I am still working on, but I doubt I will ever release it because of the hard work to find a code which leads me straight to the solution. I will just put one more day in working to a patch, if I don't find anything, I will stop for now.


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 30, 2009)

@Zerrix: Do you maybe know why just replacing the files or editing the fst.bin isn't possible?
I guess coolres0.rsb and coolres3.rsb are identical beside the language, but why does it freeze after the "Now loading..." screen?


----------



## DonLuca (Jan 30, 2009)

As far as I know, whenever you replace a file with trucha signer, you have to replace that file with one which has the same size or less.

coolres0.rsb is the smaller of the five, so it cannot be replaced by any other.

I think this is why the game locks up after the loading screen.

I tried myself replacing the coolres0.rsb with the coolres3.rsb with no luck... I may try replacing it with coolrsb1.rsb which is just a bit larger, but I think it will be a no go.


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 30, 2009)

You can replace smaller files with bigger ones with WiiScrubber, that's no problem.


----------



## DonLuca (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you sure?

Anyway, tried replacing the 0 with the 1, no luck, hang up after loading


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 30, 2009)

Of course, I did that a lot of times.
And changing the filenames in the fst.bin doesn't work either.


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Jan 30, 2009)

have someone tried to bulid a new partition?
btw this is not the first iso who makes problems. The same was on one piece, no more heroes, lost in blue 3, chronic of narnia and biohazard 0.


----------



## nIxx (Jan 30, 2009)

For what do you want to build a new partition ?


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 31, 2009)

I did. Same with a new-build partition.
Another thing I tried was switching the DVDs while it was loading. The coolresx.rsb seems to be loaded in the very beginning and if the first DVD you put in is the file-swapped version, it won't go past the Now Loading... screen.


----------



## DonLuca (Jan 31, 2009)

May I ask what's the point in editing the filenames in the fst.bin file?


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 31, 2009)

DonLuca said:
			
		

> May I ask what's the point in editing the filenames in the fst.bin file?


If you change the filename of coolres0.rsb to for example coolres3.rsb, it should load this file instead of coolres0.rsb when it needs it.


----------



## nIxx (Jan 31, 2009)

It´s not that easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It´s very much possible that you need to change the coolres.rsb or coolresn.rsb too.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 31, 2009)

Why are you guys even so sure that all the text is in English somewhere in there?


----------



## DonLuca (Jan 31, 2009)

Interesting... anyone tried to replace only the filenames in fst.bin leaving the rest untouched?


----------



## nIxx (Jan 31, 2009)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Why are you guys even so sure that all the text is in English somewhere in there?



You haven´t looked in the whole thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Open the game Trucha and you will see or here
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=132...t&p=1738895
coolres0 - coolres4 are the languages open them with a hexeditor or something similar


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Jan 31, 2009)

DonLuca said:
			
		

> Interesting... anyone tried to replace only the filenames in fst.bin leaving the rest untouched?


Yep, like I said before, I did. Still the same.

About the languages: I even read that coolres files in a hex editor when I don't know what to do next in the game


----------



## DonLuca (Feb 1, 2009)

any news?

I thought that the game might choose the language depending on the area where it is produced.

Is there a file where it is stored if the game is "ntsc-u", "ntsc-j" or "pal"?


----------



## nIxx (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope it seems as it depends only on the "coolres.rsb"


----------



## thchang (Feb 2, 2009)

well, i think just wait and see if anyone can change DS version to english first
(cos it's easier), if not able to, it means wii version is not multi-langauge too


----------



## xshinox (Feb 2, 2009)

im pretty sure the ds version doesnt have any english files. that was just a rumor and is proven false. looks like we all have to wait until next month for the english version


----------



## nIxx (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes it´s righ that there is no Englisch in the DS Version ( or any other language) but since it´s the same engine for both Console´s  we could in theory replace the japanes text, images (DS) with the the Wii Version Text ( of course we need to figure out where the offsets are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nIxx (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi
someone can say me if there is a tool that can extract LZSS chunks from a WII file ?
I tried CrystalTile2 but i only get 1kb files !?

A friend of mine got englisch working for Final Fantasy: CC (Wii Version) but a few Letters does not show up
and now we would like to see what is in the coolres.rsb.
So i´m trying to extract LZSS Chunks from the coolres.rsb in the new Final Fantasy game.


----------



## DonLuca (Feb 2, 2009)

yo man, that's great news, hope you figure it out! Cannot wait for a patch!


----------



## thchang (Feb 3, 2009)

great news!!
thx for these hard works


----------



## nIxx (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep we are working on it to get other languages working but to everyone please don´t hope to much. 
Like you guys can see we can´t use all of these fucking letters  (at least for the moment we will see if we get this working).
And most of this was not found from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no need to thank me.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 3, 2009)

if it works can we do it on ds?


----------



## thchang (Feb 3, 2009)

When will the English version out anyway?


----------



## xshinox (Feb 3, 2009)

next month.


----------



## Dark315055Vash (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm nixxx partner in this and i'v unlocked all english text&graphics but...there's a problem 






this is a screen from DS version whichi i use for fast tests, since the format is the same, but on the wii appears just like this...


----------



## DonLuca (Feb 4, 2009)

lol

Are you sure it isn't an emulation problem?

abc... that's letters in alphabetical order... interesting


----------



## Dark315055Vash (Feb 4, 2009)

i wrote those letters lol


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 4, 2009)

wow so it is possible to translate it after all? Great job man!


----------



## Dark315055Vash (Feb 5, 2009)

no need to translate it...text is all there...i just need to find where fonts are


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 5, 2009)

so we may see a release in a few days or next week right? good job!


----------



## Dark315055Vash (Feb 6, 2009)

it could be in a few minutes or never...i have to discover where fonts are


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 6, 2009)

So, quick update for those who are lazy and don't wanna read...

The disc contains all the text, in several languages... problem is, when they are just copied over the japanese langauge file, the game won't start.  There's just a little more hacking needed done.

ETA (Estimated Time of Arrival) : Feb. 30, 2009.



Spoiler



If you didn't get the joke, that date will never happen... there is no ETA, it'll be done when it's done.  There's no way to know, since if everything looks right, it still might not load properly... just wait... it'll be out in the US in a couple of weeks anyway!


----------



## nIxx (Feb 6, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> So, quick update for those who are lazy and don't wanna read...
> 
> The disc contains all the text, in several languages... problem is, when they are just copied over the japanese langauge file, the game won't start.  There's just a little more hacking needed done.



Nope the game starts but it doesn´t show up all letters


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Feb 6, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Nope the game starts but it doesn´t show up all letters


Could you tell us then how you got it to boot at all?


----------



## Dark315055Vash (Feb 6, 2009)

i did that hack...


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Feb 7, 2009)

Dark315055Vash said:
			
		

> i did that hack...


Correction: Could you _guys_ tell us then how you got it to boot at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also another question: Are there any problems with Wi-Fi if text-hacking the game like that? I mean, if If there'll be a way to patch it to german, I will do so and won't get the EU version when it's out. But will I be able to connect to ppl using the real EU version then? And also: Do I still have to use the japanese servers then?
I guess noone even knows that before release... But it's worth a try


----------



## Narin (Feb 7, 2009)

Majin Vegeta said:
			
		

> Dark315055Vash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can still go on WiFi with no problems. Also yes, you will still connect to the Japanese servers no matter what you do. While the EU release will connect to the EU servers and the US release will connect to the US servers. Basically it means less lag over wifi due to you not trying to connect to a distance that is farther away if you play the game from your region. Many people have expieranced lag with the Japanese version,


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Feb 7, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> Also yes, you will still connect to the Japanese servers no matter what you do. While the EU release will connect to the EU servers and the US release will connect to the US servers. Basically it means less lag over wifi due to you not trying to connect to a distance that is farther away if you play the game from your region. Many people have expieranced lag with the Japanese version,


Ow...
It's impossible to play like this with a ~2sec delay at button press.
Would it be possible to patch the game to use the EU servers then? They have to be stored somewhere.
I don't want to lose my save file, that's why I want to keep the japanese version and if that works, first patch it to USA servers, when they're out and then to EU servers.


----------



## Dark315055Vash (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Correction: Could you _guys_ tell us then how you got it to boot at all?



you misunderstood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i meant that we could boot the game doing that hack, but it's useless a patch or anexplanation now, because it's unplayable...anyway, i'm still on it, don't worry


----------



## akuma36 (Feb 10, 2009)

Where can i get the iso for the game.


----------



## Zarkz (Feb 10, 2009)

akuma36 said:
			
		

> Where can i get the iso for the game.


LRN to rules

BTW, Anyone know how to get Mii masks?


----------



## akuma36 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just someone tell me where i can get a torrent file for this game.Because i have been searching everywhere and cant find one for wii.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 17, 2009)

akuma36 said:
			
		

> Just someone tell me where i can get a torrent file for this game.Because i have been searching everywhere and cant find one for wii.



Google Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time torrent, and that should get you somewhere.


----------



## akuma36 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tried that and it all comes up in ds files


----------



## Satangel (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh my bad, Google this, then you'll find something.

Final_Fantasy_Crystal_Chronicles_Echoes_of_Time_JAP_WII-TMD


----------



## akuma36 (Feb 17, 2009)

I found one but it had no seeds or leechers.Did you happen to find an torrent for this game.


----------

